# Create your own hypothetical creation story



## Kwono (Aug 17, 2012)

I am putting this on the NT forum because I have a feeling that you guys would be the most active members in this discussion. The one thing that separates me from most of my fellow NF are my beliefs. I hope you guys appreciate them though!

This is my theory:

"So ... I'm kind of bored. I think I'm going to create a species. Hehehe and I am just going to talk to a few of them and tell those select few completely contradictory things, so then they can fight for thousands of years over which one is the truth. And then I am going to create a minority group who cannot breed with the sex they are attracted to. I will outlaw these people and all of their innate desires which will cause them to get discriminated upon by followers of one of the few people I talked to a few thousand years ago. Is this wrong? No, I'm God, I decide what's right and wrong! Mwahahahaha!"

Feel free to add more or share your own hypothetical creation story!

P.S. I originally put this on the INTJ forum before I realized that I could just make it for all NTs. Any type of mod/admin can delete the first one.


----------



## Kim Ward (Aug 18, 2012)

Ah.. aaah... ACHOO!
And thus, the universe was formed.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

I think everything is a metaphor. Life is made up of metaphors, and so is the bible. 

Eve ate from the "tree of knowledge" , I think it means that the more knowledge we have, the less faith we have.

Every story from the bible has a meaning to it. I don't think the stories are real... I think they are meant as metaphors for what life means. 

I think the point of it all, the "free will" that the bible speaks of is "what do you choose? Faith or Knowledge?" 

Maybe life is not something to be questioned but just experienced and lived and having faith that there is a purpose to it even if we don't quite know what it is... that's my take on it so far.


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

Once upon a time, all the nothing exploded, and then we had stuff. The end (beginning).


----------



## Ford Prefect (Jul 25, 2012)

I was going to post my theory but I would have to write a full-length novel of my complete philosopic beliefs for it to make sense, for now the world shal go without my wisdom... I'm gonna go write a book.


----------



## feeshface (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

An "I" dreamed a dream of "itselves" who all in turn dreamed a dream of "itselves" who all ... ad infinitum.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I think everything is a metaphor. Life is made up of metaphors, and so is the bible.
> 
> Eve ate from the "tree of knowledge" , I think it means that the more knowledge we have, the less faith we have.
> 
> ...


This. Is. Fascinating. Extremely fascinating. 

Feel free to go more in-depth on your theory. I'd read the shit out of it.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> This. Is. Fascinating. Extremely fascinating.
> 
> Feel free to go more in-depth on your theory. I'd read the shit out of it.


really? awesome. I thought you were sarcastic at first but you thanked my post so maybe you're not sarcastic. I didn't think my views are any different then most people's. 

So let's see, what else can I say about it? It's a lot to say so it would be easier if you asked specific questions..

The way I see most things is from a "why did THAT happen" perspective. For instance, someone commits a crime, kills someone's children, parents are suffering etc etc. I'm just looking at the story and wondering:

What "karma" are they paying for?

I believe we have to pay "karma debt" from this life and other lives as well. It might not sound fair since we don't remember our past lives but I don't look at "paying our karma debt" as being a bad thing. Our souls are here (on earth) to perfect themselves. In order for that to happen, we have to go through certain experiences, good AND bad... in fact, I believe there are more bad then good, i think the good stuff is kinda to make us "happy" for a little while until the next "bad" thing happens. 

In the bible, they keep mentioning that we just have to be patient, and wait, and pray and believe... right? It's not really telling us to DO something or to enjoy our lives or to be happy. It just tells us to WAIT....
So if we're waiting for something, being patient and just praying to God to help us get through it, doesn't that mean that this life is here for the purpose of us just "getting through it" ? Which could mean more then one thing. Either:

1. We're here to learn something and experience the world in human form
or 
2. We're stuck here by "the devil" and we keep getting reincarnated until God comes to save us (which would also explain why the bible keeps talking about there being a war between good and evil)... 

The bible says God is in all of us. Therefore I don't believe God is one entity, like a person or anything, he is all of us combined. So for "God to save us" it would mean for us to save ourselves, to choose good over evil, to choose faith over knowledge. 

I probably made no sense but I just threw some stuff out there, I have many theories in my mind, if I put them all together I can probably come to some sort of conclusion (or not...) I just wish I had the time to sit down and analyze all this stuff....


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Valentin said:


> I am putting this on the NT forum because I have a feeling that you guys would be the most active members in this discussion. The one thing that separates me from most of my fellow NF are my beliefs. I hope you guys appreciate them though!
> 
> This is my theory:
> 
> ...


LMAO this is a perfect summary of exactly what is wrong with religion.









I hope the church doesn't see this: they might sue you for copyright infringement


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

This "super guy in the sky" made it in 6 days then rested. 

Nobody will believe this bullshit...


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

Beginning of Conscious Existence 1:1-8

1 In the beginning there was infinite light and darkness coalescing, it had infinite depth, width, length, and height. 

2 There was nothing physical manifested, just a sea of light where all possibilities were hanging in between existence and non existence simultaneously. 

3 Then the consciousness of all consciousness wanted to have an experience, so it formed a thought. 

4 And this thought manifested as an explosion seperate from the outer limits of space and time. 

5 The thought grew perpetually, it manifested all of the elements needed for experiential existence in this new material realm. 

6. After spirals of dust collided and created stars, galaxies, and planets to sustain the concious experience, consciousness began brainstorming an efficient way to temporarily take part in its own creation. 

7 Seeking a vessel in order to contain itself. 

8 It put together an exact representation of its higher dimensional measurements. 

Just wanted to stop there. I always thought it would be cool to write my own scripture, all of the creation mythologies basically explain the same universal truth. It's just not very illuminating, that's all.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Once upon a time, a Flying Spaghetti Monster shat out Generation Z. They got to live, and then ruined the world. The end.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

We are currently trapped in a coma induced dream of a being, likely ourselves, that is able to perceive all of 15 dimensions. We can only perceive 3 because we are not real. We are just figments of our own subconscious imagination. We live a life that we believe is our own, though it can end at anytime, just from us "waking up". When a person actually wakes up from his/her coma, it is seen by the rest of us as that person dying. When they die of violent causes, such as murder, car wreaks, etc.; it is because they were forcefully awakened by another being. The "end of the world" will happen when the being dreaming of the beings that are dreaming of us awakens from his/her slumber. This being, able to perceive a total of 75 dimensions, is referred to us "dream within a dream" folk as God. This life being a dream is the cause for many phenomena. Earthquakes occur because someone from the 15th dimension is attempting to wake us from our coma by shaking us. Global warming is when it is summer in the 15th dimension. And religion is our way of coping with our unfortunate predicament.


----------



## Kwono (Aug 17, 2012)

xQrivaNx said:


> We are currently trapped in a coma induced dream of a being, likely ourselves, that is able to perceive all of 15 dimensions. We can only perceive 3 because we are not real. We are just figments of our own subconscious imagination. We live a life that we believe is our own, though it can end at anytime, just from us "waking up". When a person actually wakes up from his/her coma, it is seen by the rest of us as that person dying. When they die of violent causes, such as murder, car wreaks, etc.; it is because they were forcefully awakened by another being. The "end of the world" will happen when the being dreaming of the beings that are dreaming of us awakens from his/her slumber. This being, able to perceive a total of 75 dimensions, is referred to us "dream within a dream" folk as God. This life being a dream is the cause for many phenomena. Earthquakes occur because someone from the 15th dimension is attempting to wake us from our coma by shaking us. Global warming is when it is summer in the 15th dimension. And religion is our way of coping with our unfortunate predicament.


That actually sounds legit. Nice.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

not entirely mine as the themes came from sci-fy novels.

In order to escape the inevitable collapse of a rebounding universe an advanced race during the final moments are able to launch carbon 60 molocules bound with essential amino acids and organic compounds essential to the creation of life send these pods into every dimension possible. Or we ourselves could create a carbon 60 atom and start the process of launching them into every direction so by the time we reach those pods we can be the Gods to that life, guide their civilization and see if they are capable of finding their own path.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

One day, God was extremely bored. 

So up he went into the attic and brought down the "Build Your Own Utopian Existence" set his Great-Aunt Agatha bought him for his birthday. 

"Build a world, watch as it thrives in perfect harmony," he read off of the box. "Huh. Should be fun."

God really did mean to stick to this project, he really did. But alas, being the impulsive sort, he got bored a few days in. A week later, he shoved our existence in a cardboard box to make room for a Beer Pong game and left us to fester in his musty garage, along with his Ford Fiesta and a rather large collection of Hustler magazines.

I'm sure when his wife makes him clean out the garage he'll remember us.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I don't have my own creation stories, but I've always liked the Simpson's Treehouse of Horror special when Lisa had to do a science project and she want to see the effects of carbonated drinks and tooth decay. She placed her fallen tooth into a bowl of carbonated liquid and created life when Bart static shock her.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

In the beginning, God and Satan were all that existed. Both of them decided to create something called a Universe, and put all of its life forms on a single planet. initially, they were happy with this, but it quickly turned into a problem. God wanted to enslave all the beings, and force them to praise him. Satan, on the other hand, wanted them to be free. One day, Satan could not longer stand the abuse of power God has exercised, and decided to try and dethrone him, but God was more powerful and managed to ban Satan from their realm. After this, god started saying Satan was evil, and that by following him, people would end up in a place called hell. And by instilling fear in the hearts of people, he became one of the most widely praised deities. it is rumored that followers of his religion claim demons, satans angels, run amok scaring people, but I personally think it's angels scaring people. Why would Satan scare people if he wants to attract you to hell?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I think everything is a metaphor. Life is made up of metaphors, and so is the bible.
> 
> Eve ate from the "tree of knowledge" , I think it means that the more knowledge we have, the less faith we have.
> 
> ...


She ate from the tree of knowledge of good and evil. The tree would let them know what was good and what was bad, which is why the bible makes no sense since the beginning. How would they know it was bad to disobey if they had to disobey to learn that disobeying was bad?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> She ate from the tree of knowledge of good and evil. The tree would let them know what was good and what was bad, which is why the bible makes no sense since the beginning. How would they know it was bad to disobey if they had to disobey to learn that disobeying was bad?


The LORD God commanded the man, saying, "From any tree of the garden you may eat freely; but from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil you shall not eat, for in the day that you eat from it you will surely die."

So they knew they weren't supposed to eat from it, because punishment was coming and they had to suffer the consequences. So even if they didn't know good or evil, they knew they shouldn't eat the fruit...


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> The LORD God commanded the man, saying, "From any tree of the garden you may eat freely; but from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil you shall not eat, for in the day that you eat from it you will surely die."
> 
> So they knew they weren't supposed to eat from it, because punishment was coming and they had to suffer the consequences. So even if they didn't know good or evil, they knew they shouldn't eat the fruit...


How would beings that are immortal and incapable of understanding how their actions would bring about bad consequences know this? How would they know that doing what God said to not do would be bad and how would they know what death is?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> How would beings that are immortal and incapable of understanding how their actions would bring about bad consequences know this? How would they know that doing what God said to not do would be bad and how would they know what death is?


Well God created them, so Adam and Eve were like children obeying their father, and God talked to them all the time so I'm sure He told them more then just that sentence, He explained to them many things I'm sure but the bible can't hold all the conversations that ever happened, only the important ones. Just because they were immortal doesn't mean they were stupid. It's kind of like when you talk to children and explain something to them and they obey for a while but then someone comes along and says "hey, you shouldn't clean your room, that's your mom's job" then the child is like...ok, let's try it, because the child was corrupt by an "evil person"... it's kinda like that. A child only knows what you teach him until someone gets involved and tells him otherwise. God was hoping that Adam and Eve would not listen to the devil, but the devil came to them as a snake and tricked them telling them that by eating that fruit they will have more knowledge and be more powerful, like God...


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Well God created them, so Adam and Eve were like children obeying their father, and God talked to them all the time so I'm sure He told them more then just that sentence, He explained to them many things I'm sure but the bible can't hold all the conversations that ever happened, only the important ones. Just because they were immortal doesn't mean they were stupid. It's kind of like when you talk to children and explain something to them and they obey for a while but then someone comes along and says "hey, you shouldn't clean your room, that's your mom's job" then the child is like...ok, let's try it, because the child was corrupt by an "evil person"... it's kinda like that. A child only knows what you teach him until someone gets involved and tells him otherwise. God was hoping that Adam and Eve would not listen to the devil, but the devil came to them as a snake and tricked them telling them that by eating that fruit they will have more knowledge and be more powerful, like God...


I never said they were Stupid, and I guess that makes sense...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> really? awesome. I thought you were sarcastic at first but you thanked my post so maybe you're not sarcastic. I didn't think my views are any different then most people's.


Nonono! Not sarcastic at all! Your theory (or whatever you want to call it) caught my attention, and I really and truly do find it interesting! I love it! I've been busy, and wish i could take the time to think of some specific questions :sad: But if you ever take the time to analyze everything, you should totally make a thread in the Critical Thinking/Philosophy forum! I'd like to see the kinds of conversations it'd bring up, and if anybody has any similar theories.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

*IN THE BEGINNING,* there was nothing, and shit was _hella _boring, yo.

So there was something, and that shit was just as dull. Fucking planets and stars and bullshit Jesus Christ _the universe is boring as fuck_.

It was all fucking inanimate and shit, so then there was animate shit. Plants and fuck whatever who cares. But it didn't move, and _GOD _WHY IS EVERYTHING SO FUCKING BORING.

So there was shit that moved, but that shit was _stupid_ as fuck.

So there was shit that thought thoughts and shit, man, I don't fucking know whatever. And that shit was called people.


And they were okay I guess.





_*Made in collaboration with a friend a year ago. Apologies all around for this disaster._


----------



## Kwono (Aug 17, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Well God created them, so Adam and Eve were like children obeying their father, and God talked to them all the time so I'm sure He told them more then just that sentence, He explained to them many things I'm sure but the bible can't hold all the conversations that ever happened, only the important ones


Lol now I'm trying to imagine what an unimportant conversation with God would be like.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Valentin said:


> Lol now I'm trying to imagine what an unimportant conversation with God would be like.


Probably the same things a parent would say to his children


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Valiums said:


> *IN THE BEGINNING,* there was nothing, and shit was _hella _boring, yo.
> 
> So there was something, and that shit was just as dull. Fucking planets and stars and bullshit Jesus Christ _the universe is boring as fuck_.
> 
> ...


Funniest thing ever ))))


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

It all began when....

(actually busy building a computer)








(when the computer is done)









Ehh... this isn't very good.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS!*

Leaked footage has been uploaded to Youtube that shows what humans believe to be an omnipotent deity in the sky creating the Earth eons ago! The harddrive was recovered by the 5th Eagle Platoon early in Baghdad last week on what was thought to be a routine IED cleanup.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

You know, I have been thinking of cooking up a bullshit religion, much like L. Ron Hubbard. To see if any idiots actually believe it.

Ok, so it all started when a lone being of another dimension created a black hole by accident when trying to create a companion, sucking up her entire universe. The back of the black hole's wormhole (white hole) then spewed out this universe as an altered version of her's (the pieces of the puzzle are a little jumbled). The being's name was







,







did not survive but her shadow did and she went to the shadow world where she seperated the world into four pieces. One-fourth for bad people, one-fourth for good people, one-fourth for bad handicapped people of all variations, and finally one-fourth for good handicapped people of all variations.







did so because she knew that the jumbled new universe she created on accident would soon create life. Then







was surprised when the first living organism that arrived at her doorstep was a single celled organism, probably without a conscience. It was then that







realized it was going to be a long time before she could have a conversation with somebody besides herself, so she created a fifth section of the shadow world. This section was a trash bin of sorts. After billions of years of evolution and attempted suicides on







's part, dinosaurs started to show up.







started to get excited now, evolution was finally showing some promise. Little did she know it would be a few hundred million years until humans showed up. So what did







do? She gave up, while she sleeps endlessly, every shadow being goes directly into the trash bin. That's why YOU have to be as terrible or as righteous as possible, there is no gray area. The reason for doing this is to try and wake







up with your extremeness so you don't simply get tossed in the trash.

So there you go, my bullshit suggestion. This is probably my longest post, I need to get to bed. Though if I do say so myself, this story that I totally winged as I wrote sounds better than many other religions.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Buncha atoms swirl about for a few billion years. Eventually, some coalesce into something resembling life. This living stuff eventually becomes something that looks like an animal. A few hundred million years later, it's gotten big and starts asking questions of itself for no particular reason. A few thousand years after that it grows frustrated with the lack of what it would consider clear answers, so it decides that everything is meaningless. It then goes to Wal-Mart to buy a toaster oven and some golf clubs.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

There is nothing. And this nothing is made up of all the everythings which all cancel each other out. All that can be is and all that is, is an infinite number of times.


----------

